# stitching on knit hats



## doublej (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi I am embroidering on black knit beanie hats, any pointers on getting the font thicker. Also i am trying to put a football on the hat, it stitches great until it does the outline of the football and then it is off on each end. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

for thicker font increase your column width or your push and pull

for the outline thing being off. Are you using a heavy tear away backing with solvy on top-this would be my suggestion. Have you tried sewing this design on a plain peice of fabric (denim or twill or something without a nap).


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

Most of the time when the outline does not line up it is due to improper stablizer. This error is called registration. Are you making sure the hat does not move at all during the stitching. Try a heavier stablizer, more 505 spray or both. If neither one of these helps try stitching it on regular fabric. If the problem persists it could be poor digitizing of the design. As far as the font being thicker. Try inceasing the column width and increasing the density. Hope this helps.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

In addition to adding pull compensation I would use contour underlay that is close to the column edge without showing through.  Sometimes I embroider a base fill (under the design) in the same color of the knit before embroidering the design. This stabilizes the knit so you have a flatter surface to embroider on.


----------



## doublej (Mar 6, 2007)

When you say a base fill do you mean a box to go under the lettering? Do you think that is better or just do the contour underlay and the pull comp. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, a rectangule or whatever shape works for your design. A base fill will work better but depending on the design/knit you might be fine with contour underlay and pull comp. I always order an extra hat when doing a style that I haven't used before. This practice has saved me a few times and I use the extras when I need a hat for a give-away.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I have to agree with Jennifer on this one. I rarely increase density to get thicker designs. I'll make up two files. Separate the original file into underlay and overlay. Increase density on the underlay and sew it. Then do the regular overlay stitches on top. It gives great support for the upper threads to lay on and fills it better than increasing density. Just my humble opinion


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe I misunderstood. Did you want it thicker or wider? Density would affect the tightness of the stitches therefore making the design thicker not wider. They are two different things. Two different actions. Let us know.


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

Also, did you digitize the football or is it one you bought already digitized. Do you have the capability of changing the push and pull? Also, I added a base fill on some beanies for a customer and got them all back. Too much embroidery made the design rock hard and hurt their heads. I ended up having to glue a piece of cutaway to the back of the design. It looked nice just didn't feel nice when they wore them.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Use a light density fill. It's just to stabilize the weave of the knit and give you a good foundation for your embroidery. I use a med/heavy weight cutaway that is soft to the touch.


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

I will try that next time. Where do you get your medium to heavy stabilizer that is soft to the touch? All I can find is a 1.8 oz. that is soft to the touch. I love it!!!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I also had a lot of registration problems initially with knit hats. I found I had a lot less problems if I use a black medium weight tearaway backing on bottom and on top of the knit. It keeps the stitches from sinking into the fabric and the designs come out much nicer.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I purchase backing from Emblematic 1-800-878-1235 in NJ. The cutaway I like is CD 29. It comes in a 60" x 125 yard roll. I never hear anyone talk about Emblematic (they exhibit at the AC ISS Show) but they have good products at good prices.


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks! I will give them a call.


----------

